# Some of my prewar/postwar parts on CL



## Boris (Jun 2, 2013)

I have these listed locally (more parts in ads). PM me if interested in anything. Prices don't include postage. Sorry no paypal, PO money order only.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3813285072.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3813265776.html


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2013)

Clean the crap off of your trucks tailgate..Oh,I'm sorry .Those are the things your selling.After that clean out the dirt


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I have these listed locally (more parts in ads). PM me if interested in anything. Prices don't include postage. Sorry no paypal, PO money order only.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3813285072.html
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3813265776.html
> 
> View attachment 98711 View attachment 98712




Thats better.Put it on your hood.lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 5, 2013)

vincev said:


> Thats better.Put it on your hood.lol




Hahahaha... That made my day


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2013)

vincev said:


> Clean your truck!!!




It's not August yet.


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2013)

vincev said:


> I'm just a big dumb lunkhead!




...with a penchant for stating the obvious.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> ...with a penchant for stating the obvious.I only wish I were as smart as you.




Dont worry Dave.You have a long way to go to be as smart as me but keep trying.


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2013)

vincev said:


> You have a long way to go to be a smart ass like me. Frankly, I really don't understand how any of you can tolerate me.




Well, speaking strictly for myself, I CAN'T!


----------

